# The boss is on vacation!



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

He'll be gone all this week and I have the keys to both projects he's working on!

Party!

But not really.

I'm his only helper, and he compiled a list of things he's comfortable with me doing while he's gone this week. Mostly terminating lights, running and securing romex.

I've only been working for him for about 3 weeks but I think it's cool he trusts me with his super hawg and the keys to his own house (one of the 2 projects). I'd love to get 40 hours of work out of this, but I think it'll only be 3-4 days worth of work at best, even including work under the house. Originally when he hired me he said I'd only be working 3 days a week, but I made it clear I wanted 40 hours and he's been making a strong effort to keep me busy despite having other business in other things.

One thing I definitely need to work on is picking up the pace. As of right now I spend a bit of time trying to understand the circuits as I run them, but it doesn't come to me that quickly. Commercial was nice because everything was on the prints, every circuit, every device. Now I'm tasting the more improvised side of electrical where I need to be more aware of code to wire a room properly, and quickly.

Plus commercial can be pretty laid back. I learned to keep a steady pace with my last job because I wanted to ensure my work was quality and correct, and because the foreman didn't always have another task lined up.

I'm starting to appreciate the challenges that come with remodeling and service even if I don't appreciate crawling under muddy houses.


----------



## busymnky (Feb 16, 2009)

Under New Orleans houses can get pretty ugly I'm sure but everything has a downside. Residential has recently gotten more complicated because of arc-faults, but it's still fairly simple. If you have any ?s post or message and I will help. You've got a great opportunity to impress your new boss- good times!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

When the cat is away the mice will play.:laughing:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

The joys of the crawl space. Over the years I have only seen 2-3 live snakes but many snake skins, dead mice, dead opossum, crickets by the hundreds, toads, roaches- not the smoking kind, mold, etc. 

We worked on a house the other day and my helper opened the crawl and said "no way". I had to go under there-- it wasn't that bad- he'll learn. 

Once I used a piece of blue board as a float because there was so much water under the house. Needless to say I got wet. Have fun


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricista said:


> We worked on a house the other day and my helper opened the crawl and said "no way". I had to go under there-- it wasn't that bad- he'll learn.


 Wow, you are a patient journeyman. I would have told him to get his ass under there now.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Wow, you are a patient journeyman. I would have told him to get his ass under there now.


Journeyman?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricista said:


> Journeyman?


 Well what are you?


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I'm his only helper, and he compiled a list of things he's comfortable with me doing while he's gone this week. Mostly terminating lights, running and securing romex.



In N.O. a helper can work without a JW on the job site?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Well what are you?


An electrical contractor--


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricista said:


> An electrical contractor--


 Sorry, Whats the name of your company? I would have told that helper that if he wanted his check on friday he would get his ass under that house.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BDB said:


> In N.O. a helper can work without a JW on the job site?


Have you seen NOLATiga's hack pictures?

What _can't_ you get away with in New Orleans? :laughing:

I volunteered at this retired ladies' home today because she said some contractor took her money and left the job unfinished.

I saw wires hanging out of the wall with no fixtures.

Switches installed upside down and filled half way with drywall mud (guess that's not the "electrician's" fault).

Her 100 Amp main breaker switch was filling slots 6 and 8 on the panel and an empty slot where it should have been. And one of the breakers sparked when I tried to turn it on.

I reinstalled a light fixture and a light switch and taped up what was left of some old wires in another light that were causing the breakers to trip. I told her I don't know enough, and am no properly equipped to even attempt to tackle the the problems that leave a third of her house without lights and power.

There's a lot you can get away with down here. I figure, I might as well take advantage of it. So long as I put in a sincere effort, and provide the best workmanship I can, I'll be able to pay my bills and sleep just fine at night.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Wow, you are a patient journeyman. I would have told him to get his ass under there now.


So would I.

I think it's "Journeywoman"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I think it's "Journeywoman"


 
I noticed that after I posted.:thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BDB said:


> In N.O. a helper can work without a JW on the job site?


They don't enforce it, at least on the residential level...Problem is, NO ONE cares here


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> When the cat is away the mice will play.:laughing:



Gypsy in the palace!!:no::whistling2::thumbup:

Don't make any decisions. Do as instructed (by employer).Your doing something right. Don't screw it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> They don't enforce it, at least on the residential level...Problem is, NO ONE cares here


 I think that is a problem everywhere.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I think that is a problem everywhere.


Must be the economy!

I never could understand why the helper gets to go to the supply house,screw off,get a coffee and come back. While I have to work!!

Ma. 1 license 1 helper, if I leave,keep your eyes open and grab a broom if the 'Man' shows up.:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

If there was ever a time to shine - Now is that time!
The boss trusted you enough to line you up with work while he was away. Do the right thing and be sure to get all done correctly and neatly so as not to disappoint. 
I used to "test" my apprentices in a way sort of like what you have.
I would take an apprentice and line him up with enough work to keep him busy for about 2 weeks. I would have him in another part of the building from the majority of the crew,pretty much on his own, with out being "on his own".
He knew where the materials were kept,he knew were I was on the job, He had my phone number. I would then turn him loose ,to see how he worked.
Did he just screw off most of the time or did he bust ass and get it done.
What he didn't know was I was checking up on him after work, before work.
Some screwed up and some really busted ass to prove themselves. Guess who I wanted on my next project?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

The guy that busted ass.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

leland said:


> I never could understand why the helper gets to go to the supply house,screw off,get a coffee and come back. While I have to work!!


 Me either, I never send the helper to the supply house he is going to keep working. Supply house might be out of something that he has gone to get and he want know what to get in order to find away around the supply not having that piece in stock.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Me either, I never send the helper to the supply house he is going to keep working. Supply house might be out of something that he has gone to get and he want know what to get in order to find away around the supply not having that piece in stock.


That's why I call the supply house and order everything first so it's waiting for the helper when he gets there. Also, I know how long it takes to get there and back, so if it's 20 minutes there, 20 minutes back, and you're gone for an hour and a half you had better have a good excuse!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> When the cat is away the mice will play.:laughing:


 i hate it when that happens. when my boss goes away everyone hangs out at the shop until 8 and nothing gets done. its always a big joke when he goes away. when hes back theres no horseplay at all. everyone is always on htere best behavior


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The Worker's Song by Dropkick Murphys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTafZRecy2k


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

electricista said:


> Journeyman?


 No she would be a sparkette. Hope this doesn't offend electrista.:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

3phase said:


> No she would be a sparkette. Hope this doesn't offend electrista.:whistling2:


 If it does she should know by now to leave her feelings at home.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i havnt met many female electricians. do they think its harder being a female in a field thats pretty much all guys? we had a couple girls in shop but they didnt go into the trade


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i havnt met many female electricians. do they think its harder being a female in a field thats pretty much all guys? we had a couple girls in shop but they didnt go into the trade


 All the ones that I've meet in the field always had something to prove.:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> All the ones that I've meet in the field always had something to prove.:laughing:


 my boss wont hire females he thinks its too much of a risk


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> my boss wont hire females he thinks its too much of a risk


 Females in construction are minority's so that could blow up very quickly if your not careful.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

william1978 said:


> All the ones that I've meet in the field always had something to prove.:laughing:


I've worked with a few female electricians - they were some of the best electricians I've ever worked with. I know 2 female electrical inspectors also.




electricalperson said:


> my boss wont hire females he thinks its too much of a risk


Your boss is going to end up in court one day


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> I've worked with a few female electricians - they were some of the best electricians I've ever worked with. I know 2 female electrical inspectors also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i would be worried if i had a female working for me too. this trade can be a little rough especially coming from other trades. maybe its not really that bad for them i seen girl tradespersons before and never really thought anything different of it


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> I've worked with a few female electricians - they were some of the best electricians I've ever worked with. I know 2 female electrical inspectors also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that depends on how many employees he has....


----------

